# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  ممكن فلاشة تابليت ACCENT TOUAREG8_3G

## Abdel kader

*السلام عليكم 
شباب ممكن هذه الفلاشة ضروري  * *  
انفو الفلاشة على CM2 
MT6577__ACCENT__TOUAREG8_3G__TOUAREG8_3G__4.1.2__A LPS.JB.MP.V1.19 * Wait for phone... Phone found! [ 11 ] Sync... Inital Boot Ok! BB_CPU_PID : 6575 BB_CPU_NME : [MediaTek] MT6575|MT6577_S00 BB_CPU_EXT : 0xCB00 , 0x8B00 , 0xE201 Processing BROM stage i2c Init : 0300771F SpeedSet : 0000 VChrgSet : 0x28 , BatStat : 0x02 WD Disable stat : 0x0000 Settings for BROM configured! SecCfgVal : 0x00000000 BromVer : 0x00FF BLVersion : 0x0001 PreLoader : Active [ Boot with PL ] BootLdrSS : NORMAL with SPRELOADER Processing DA stage DA Select done, will use MTK_AllInOne_DA_v5.1612.01.01 Sending and initialize DA ... Running DA ver.3.2 on BBID : 0x84 Initialize Memory ...  DRAM already initialized by Preloader eMMC FlashIC initialized [eMMC] : FLASH_VEN : 0x70 , OEM : 0100 [eMMC] : FLASH_INF : [KINGSTON] , G80CM [eMMC] : FLASH_CID : 7001004D4D433038475807D434ECD027 [eMMC] : FLASH_BRT : 0x00200000 , 0x00200000 , 0x00020000 [eMMC] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00000001CD000000 [eMMC] : FLASH_UCP : 7376 MiB [eMMC 8 GiB] DEV RID : 965D5AE65CD50CA8CA5D41D8280CD5C9 INT RAM : 0x00020000 EXT RAM : 0x40000000 BOOT TYPE : EMMC_FLASH_BOOT SOC VERIFY : C1 Boot Ok!   [AP] : Initial info read Ok!   Brand : ACCENT ProdName : htt77_tb_jb ProdModel : TOUAREG8_3G Device : TOUAREG8_3G AndroidVer: 4.1.2 MTKxCPU : MT6577 MTKxPRJ : ALPS.JB.MP.V1.19   MODEM :  BaseBand : MT6577_S00_MAUI_11AMD_W12_22_SP_V26_P1   Done! Elapsed: 00:00:10   *انفو الفلاشة على الميراكل*    *Connected to Phone.*  *CPU: MT6577 SW: E201 Ver: CB00* *Downloading Boot8 ...* *EMMC Size: 0x01CD000000* *Flash Type: EMMC* *INT/EXT RAM Size: 0x0+0x0* *Reading infr(EMMC)...* *id:ALPS.JB.MP.V1.19* *version:4.1.2* *model:TOUAREG8_3G* *brand:ACCENT* *manufacturer:alps* *PRELOADER BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x40000* *DSP_BL BaseAddr:0x40000 Size:0x5C0000* *MBR BaseAddr:0x600000 Size:0x4000* *EBR1 BaseAddr:0x604000 Size:0x4000* *__NODL_PMT BaseAddr:0x608000 Size:0x400000* *__NODL_NVRAM BaseAddr:0xA08000 Size:0x500000* *__NODL_SECCFG BaseAddr:0xF08000 Size:0x20000* *UBOOT BaseAddr:0xF28000 Size:0x60000* *BOOTIMG BaseAddr:0xF88000 Size:0x600000* *RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x1588000 Size:0x600000* *SEC_RO BaseAddr:0x1B88000 Size:0x600000* *__NODL_MISC BaseAddr:0x2188000 Size:0x60000* *LOGO BaseAddr:0x21E8000 Size:0x300000* *__NODL_EXPDB BaseAddr:0x24E8000 Size:0x200000* *ANDROID BaseAddr:0x26E8000 Size:0x1E000000* *CACHE BaseAddr:0x206E8000 Size:0x18000000* *USRDATA BaseAddr:0x386E8000 Size:0x40000000* *__NODL_FAT BaseAddr:0x786E8000 Size:0x153838000* *__NODL_BMTPOOL BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000 Size:0x0* *>>Done.*

----------


## محمودمندور

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

